# MWCD draw down info out



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

5Mill$ shoreline Stabilization plan this fall.
Atwood = $600,000 2 locations,,Charles Mill = $350,000 6 locations,, Seneca = $300,000 5 locations.
Draw down dates..
Atwood 8' start 11/1..
Charles Mill 5' start 11/15.
Clendening 5' start 11/1.
Leesville 5' start 11/15.
Piedmont 8' start 11/15.
Pleasant Hill 15' start 11/1 back to 8' after work 1/15.
Seneca 5' start 11/1.
Tappen 5' start 11/15.
As read from the Jeffersonion Paper from Cambridge.
FYI.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

thanks Sr.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Anybody know what's going on at Piedmont for the 8' drop?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

What is planned and what happens is two different things. The bigger draw down this year to to put in concrete seawalls by the marina. They also have plans for a new marina ramp. They are also going to dredge a channal from the new ramp out to make it a year round lake access. That is the plan. Now the stopper is they have not gotten the permit from the Corp of Army Engineers due to the Gov. shut down. We will see.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Chopper. That would be real nice.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Chopper...that would be sweet!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good info. Helpful.


----------

